# White Knees



## Donde (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeff G (Mar 18, 2019)

No fair snapping a shot before she could shave her legs!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 19, 2019)

I do not like Spiders but nice shot..........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 21, 2019)

I echo Jeff above. I am glad it wasn't a jumper!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 27, 2019)

JEEEEEBUS!! You just knew I hated spiders, didn't you!  Nice pic ….. I think.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Shes cute...

guys stop being such wimps! 

its a spider!


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Mar 27, 2019)

They can be dangerous, maybe not this one, I don't know. I would have squashed it and then got my camera out.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2019)

Good placement of the limited DOF made for a good spider shot!


----------



## Donde (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you Derrel that,s the hard part.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, I had a real huge/"cute" wolf spider wake me up one morning when I was 7 years old, the thing was crawling on my chest.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 2, 2019)

looks like knee replacement .. looks like it is working out for her..lol


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 2, 2019)

I'll give it some knee replacement with my boot!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 2, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> I'll give it some knee replacement with my boot!


not nice..lol


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 2, 2019)

I have always had a phobia of spiders, only because I was bitten by a Red Back spider when we lived in Australia.  Great shot though.


----------

